# Snow + Aston



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

As the Vantage was clean & there was some virgin snow, we figured that some pics were in order!! 

_DSC8542 by .:ay4alex:., on Flickr


_DSC8510 by .:ay4alex:., on Flickr


_DSC8506 by .:ay4alex:., on Flickr

_DSC8549 by .:ay4alex:., on Flickr

_DSC8519 by .:ay4alex:., on Flickr

Alex


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome pics :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice, very nice indeed.


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Love the photos; especially the last one!

Steampunk


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

looks graceful very well done indeed :thumb:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous .love it


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

On the last pic did u get out of the passenger side? Reason I ask is no foot prints. :thumb: awesome pictures and car too :argie:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I really like those pics, car looks really good too.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks lovely in the snow


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great photos 

A fantastic number plate for a N400 Nurburgring special edition too :thumb:


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

Great pictures dude, love the car:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great photos 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

very nice !


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks great, :thumb:


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

dubber said:


> On the last pic did u get out of the passenger side? Reason I ask is no foot prints. :thumb: awesome pictures and car too :argie:


Yes! wasn't the most elegant of exits either!!

Alex


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

great pics


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Fantastic artwork chap. What were you using for light source? other cars/headlights?


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Love picture 2 should be on Top car calendar.
Well done, now put it away till the weather gets better


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

888-Dave said:


> Fantastic artwork chap. What were you using for light source? other cars/headlights?


Thanks, two Profoto D1 1000w heads were used -

__
https://flic.kr/p/8

Alex


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

Bowler said:


> Love picture 2 should be on Top car calendar.
> Well done, now put it away till the weather gets better


Thanks very much, that's pretty high praise!! 
She won't be out again until its dry & sunny!! 
Alex


----------



## seanl (Feb 17, 2012)

Fantastic shots, Looks very stealth!


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

some very very nice shots of a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Last photo is a killer


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice plate!


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

great pics!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning photos many thanks for sharing.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

That looks awesome!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

ay4alex said:


> yes! Wasn't the most elegant of exits either!!
> 
> Alex


:d ..


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Very, very nice indeed, love the artistic aspect :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Epicness.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome car & very nice photographs :thumb:


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the nice feedback guys!! 
Alex


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

That is awesome.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice..


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice pics :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great pics


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Really nice photos there.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Amazing photographs, brochure material. 

Lighting is fantastic, you should check out some of Tim Wallace's work!


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

martyp said:


> Amazing photographs, brochure material.
> 
> Lighting is fantastic, you should check out some of Tim Wallace's work!


Thanks very much! 
I've know Tim for a while and have attended a few of his seminars!! 
Alex


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great photos and lovely motor


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

great pics,you should make an 'aston' calander with those beauties :thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Just awesome
Both pics and car


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

As long as you don't mind, have pinched couple of them for my desktop pic  Brilliant pictures!


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Great pics, loving the 2nd one


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

droooooooool


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

that is hella clean! props to you sir


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great pictures there, looks brilliant :thumb:


----------



## dave-p (Dec 31, 2012)

Perfect


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW!! great pictures.


----------

